# Wanted Rolex Sports watch



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

*Wanted Rolex Sports watch*


View Advert


I am looking for either a Rolex stainless steel GMT Submariner or Daytona or possibly other Rolex sports model I would prefer it is a complete set with box and papers but may consider a lone watch must be a genuine Rolex. Thanks Barry

[email protected]




*Advertiser*




Barry Mclean



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£5,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

